# Gramado Natal Luz / Pelotas 9° Festival Internacional Sesc de Musica



## Rafael De Freitas (Aug 19, 2015)

Gramado (Serra Gaucha) dispensa apresentações, mais uma vez realizou seu tradicional Natal Luz (25 de outubro a 13 de janeiro). Mês da Janeiro apesar de pleno verão estava com clima ameno (não passou de 25° C) e o nevoeiro deixou a cidade com cara de Inverno.









RS020 distrito de Morungava Gravatai/RS


















RS115 Três Coroas









Estrada boa e com belas paisagens









Pórtico de chegada pela RS115 em estilo germânico.










Av Borges de Medeiros


























]













































Largo da Borges juntamente com a Rua Coberta é o tradicional ponto comercial da cidade.









Rua Coberta









Um dos muitos desfiles do Papai Noel


















Este ano foram investidos 3,5 milhões na decoração do Natal Luz









Comercio indígena...









... contrastando com marcas internacionais




































Período de verão, mas clima de inverno...



























Anoitece e a tradicional chegada do Papai Noel e o acendimento das luzes.






















































Belas paisagens acompanham o clima de Natal




























Terminado Natal Luz, tomei rota rumo litoral sul do estado, destino Pelotas. Acompanhar por alguns dias o 9° Festival Internacional Sesc de Musica (14 a 25 de janeiro de 2019). "A programação conta com diversos concertos e apresentações nos mais variados locais, além das classes musicais com professores brasileiros e estrangeiros. O evento tem como objetivo incentivar o desenvolvimento da produção musical e fomentar o intercâmbio e o desfrute de bens culturais". 
De fato muita musica boa de uma qualidade que a musica Brasileira anda carecendo. O Clima também bem atípico para Janeiro, vários dias de chuva/neblina. Paralelo ao evento muitas exposições culturais e feiras ao ar livre, cidade transpirando cultura.

Amanhecendo









Teatro Guarany, ocorre a abertura do evento.









Mercado Central palco de apresentações do festival...












































...E do mercado de pulgas.




















Biblioteca Publica Pelotense







[/url]








[/url]

Teatro 7 Abril, fechado para reformas




































Calçada do Teatro ladrilhos Hidráulicos









Santa Casa de Misericórdia (Também teve apresentações mas restrita aos pacientes)









*
Ruas da cidade*





































































































































































































































































Calçadão









Praças































































Casarão IV Praça Coronel Pedro Osório, com exposição sobre Aldyr Schlee



























Obras alem da camisa canarinho.








































































Cômodos do Casarão IV


















Final do ano tem mais.

Bônus Parque Una em Pelotas.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Lindas fotos! 

Gramado é aquela coisa que sempre vemos por aqui. Caprichada e simpática.

Pelotas é incrível, ia ser outra coisa com a fiação aterrada... patrimônio histórico desse nível é muito raro no Brasil. Parque Una incrível também, ainda mais pra uma cidade do interior.

Eu sempre digo: Pelotas pode até ser mais pobre, mas já está bem mais interessante que Caxias.


----------



## mariovma (Jun 11, 2018)

Uau! 

Ótimas fotos!
O patrimônio histórico de Pelotas é de tirar o fôlego! Espero conhecê-la um dia.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Lugares lindos demais!!! Dignos de cinema!!!


----------



## Calvin Porto (May 1, 2008)

Ótimas fotos, das duas cidades!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Adorei tuas fotos, Rafael! 

Pelotas é uma das cidades gaúchas que quero conhecer...

Obrigada por compartilhar com a gente!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Lindas as fotos.

São cidades com estilos completamente distintos e que evidenciam a riqueza cultural do RS.

Obrigado por compartilhar.


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

Gramado é lindo


----------



## ajuricaba1993 (Jul 6, 2017)

confesso que só vi Gramado rs, poderia ter vindo em Nova Petrópolis 

Arquitetura de Gramado é linda, decoração desse ano tava mais bonita que ano passado.


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Gramado fica ainda mais bonita no natal, e o festival de Música traz um certo charme para Pelotas, especialmente diante dos prédios históricos.
Impressionante o Parque Una  

valeu pelas fotos!


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Gramado, sempre linda. Pelotas tem história.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

O que eu mais gostei neste foto foi ver o calçadão de Pelotas revitalizado e livre de ambulantes, muito diferente do que tenho visto na Capital. As demais fotos dispensam comentários, muito bonitas.


----------



## Rafael De Freitas (Aug 19, 2015)

Pietrin said:


> Lindas fotos!


Obrigado, muito esforço para trazer uma boa percepção.



Pietrin said:


> Gramado é aquela coisa que sempre vemos por aqui. Caprichada e simpática.


É verdade, pessoal se reinventa e sempre há uma novidade para não ficar monótono.



Pietrin said:


> Pelotas é incrível, *ia ser outra coisa com a fiação aterrada...* patrimônio histórico desse nível é muito raro no Brasil. Parque Una incrível também, ainda mais pra uma cidade do interior.


Estão tentando, mas tem esbarrado na boa vontade da politica estadual...




Pietrin said:


> Eu sempre digo: Pelotas pode até ser mais pobre, mas já está bem mais interessante que Caxias.


Cada qual tem seus predicados. Mas Pelotas tem melhorado muito ao menos na parte gastronômica, acho que Pelotas está melhor e mais diversificada.


----------



## Rafael De Freitas (Aug 19, 2015)

mariovma said:


> Uau!
> 
> Ótimas fotos!
> O patrimônio histórico de Pelotas é de tirar o fôlego! Espero conhecê-la um dia.


É bem relevante, não fica restrito ao centro. Bairros como Areal e região portuária tem bom acervo mas este ultimo carecendo da mais atenção e investimento. Tem muitas áreas do estado e particulares que restringem ações por parte do município.


----------



## Rafael De Freitas (Aug 19, 2015)

cassianoitu said:


> Lugares lindos demais!!! Dignos de cinema!!!


A "A casa das sete mulheres" e comerciais da Citroen já foram rodados na cidade.


----------



## Rafael De Freitas (Aug 19, 2015)

Calvin Porto said:


> Ótimas fotos, das duas cidades!


Obrigado.


----------



## Rafael De Freitas (Aug 19, 2015)

Déa_ said:


> Adorei tuas fotos, Rafael!
> 
> Pelotas é uma das cidades gaúchas que quero conhecer...
> 
> Obrigada por compartilhar com a gente!


Em Junho na Fenadoce é uma boa opção. Há vários passeios pela cidade, Recomendo uma ida as charqueadas e se possível há vizinha Rio Grande berço do Rio Grande do Sul.


----------



## marco2015 (May 15, 2015)

Cara gostei das fotos do Parque UNA. Colocará Pelotas num outro nível. Com certeza será um dos pontos turísticos mais visitados da cidade, além de ter para mim o primeiro grande parque caprichado aberto ao público, sendo da iniciativa privada.


----------



## Rafael De Freitas (Aug 19, 2015)

Geoce said:


> Lindas as fotos.
> 
> São cidades com estilos completamente distintos e que evidenciam a riqueza cultural do RS.
> 
> Obrigado por compartilhar.


Falta ao estado uma politica de incentivo ao turismo, potencial tem e muito. Falta mais trabalho para melhorar e aproveitar esse potencial.


----------



## Rafael De Freitas (Aug 19, 2015)

ajuricaba1993 said:


> confesso que só vi Gramado rs,


Que pena....rs... 



ajuricaba1993 said:


> poderia ter vindo em Nova Petrópolis


Quem sabe...


----------



## kahuera (Oct 7, 2015)

Belíssimas fotos! Deu para matar a saudade dos bons momentos que tive por Pelotas quando estudante universitário!

Impressionante como Pelotas está mais limpa e conservada que os anos 2008-2010.


----------



## Rafael De Freitas (Aug 19, 2015)

Mifars said:


> Gramado fica ainda mais bonita no natal,


Este ano estava melhor (mais caprichado) que ano passado.



Mifars said:


> festival de Música traz um certo charme para Pelotas, especialmente diante dos prédios históricos.


Não vejo lugar melhor para o Festival, casaram como uma luva e o publico sempre presente.



Mifars said:


> Impressionante o Parque Una


Está mesmo muito bom, estive também no bairro Quartier está com toda infraestrutura pronta mas apenas duas construções em andamento. Aliás ali no seu entorno está recebendo bons investimentos (Unimed e um novo HUB de profissionais de saúde e vários outros imobiliários).


----------



## Rafael De Freitas (Aug 19, 2015)

Eduhaus said:


> O que eu mais gostei neste foto foi ver o calçadão de Pelotas revitalizado e livre de ambulantes, muito diferente do que tenho visto na Capital. As demais fotos dispensam comentários, muito bonitas.


Tem ambulantes mas não no calçadão, ao menos não vi em nenhum momento. Há em outras ruas do centro pelo que fiquei sabendo há fiscalização constantes que inibem este tipo de comercio.


----------



## Rafael De Freitas (Aug 19, 2015)

kahuera said:


> Belíssimas fotos! Deu para matar a saudade dos bons momentos que tive por Pelotas quando estudante universitário!
> 
> Impressionante como Pelotas está mais limpa e conservada que os anos 2008-2010.


Nos últimos 3-4 anos melhorou muito, alem da limpeza, muitas obras que mudaram bastante a cara da cidade.


----------



## Bonja (Oct 27, 2010)

Lindas, cada uma com suas peculiariedades, Gramado e Pelotas, cidade onde meus pais se conheceram, formaram-se, casaram-se e tenho especial carinho!!!!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Eu poderia falar um textão sobre Gramado, mas a verdade sintetizada é: Gramado poderia dar umas aulinhas de empreendedorismo para o restante do país. O resto é, de sobremodo, recalque.

Pelotas é um lugar único, sempre ouvi falar da Fenadoce. Quando entrei no fórum os gaúchos sempre citavam a cidade como um lugar "largado", mas, pelo que eu vejo nas fotos, isso está sendo superado. 

Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Pelotas fez MUITO na última década, mas essa fiação ao redor da praça é de DOER!


----------



## dankasmoraes (Mar 10, 2007)

marco2015 said:


> Cara gostei das fotos do Parque UNA. Colocará Pelotas num outro nível. Com certeza será um dos pontos turísticos mais visitados da cidade, além de ter para mim o primeiro grande parque caprichado aberto ao público, sendo da iniciativa privada.


Interessante que não é o primeiro parque privado da cidade, até os anos 50 existia o parque pelotense. Ele aparece nesse post que eu fiz a um tempo atrás >> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1573395


----------

